# Samsung HDTV Scores NFL



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

(Ed note: Note being sure which forum would be most appropriate for this post, I put it here, so mods feel free to move it if you think it would fit better elsewhere.) 

Samsung Electronics America and the NFL this week announced a multi-million dollar deal for the 2005 and 2006 NFL seasons making the consumer electronics manufacturer's high-def products the official HDTV of the NFL.

As part of its promotion, Samsung also unveiled a national ad campaign including TV commercials, print, online and in-store exposure featuring four legendary NFL quarterbacks. In addition, Dan Marino, Troy Aikman, Steve Young and Boomer Esiason will represent each of Samsung's HDTV categories - LCD, Plasma, DLP and SlimFit.

And to celebrate its new relationship with the league, Samsung on Tuesday kicked off its first of two NFL online promotions called the Samsung NFL HDTV Challenge. The promotion will provide online visitors a chance to win a trip to 
Super Bowl XL, the company said.

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------

